# S200 RPM setting



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a 1982 Toro S200. I just rebuilt the carb and it is starting up the best it ever has since I have owned it (about 10 years). My question is, what is the correct RPM range? On my 2 cycle mowers it's between 3100-3300, but on this blower it seems too low and it smokes a lot at that setting. I've set it by ear and have gotten no smoke and better running, but I'm at about a range of 3600-3800. Anyone know the specifics for these old Tecumseh 2 strokes? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here ya' go. Almost anything you'd want to know about Toro single stage snowblowers. The max RPMs are covered in the Engine Applications section.

http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/wiki-data/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Here ya' go. Almost anything you'd want to know about Toro single stage snowblowers. The max RPMs are covered in the Engine Applications section.
> 
> http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/wiki-data/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf



I'm glad I opened this link. There is a wealth of info! 
Thank you sir.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> I'm glad I opened this link. There is a wealth of info!
> Thank you sir.


 for guys like us its great info, thanks for posting it bwdbrn


----------



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks bwdbrn! I got it dialed in perfectly last night at around 4000 RPM. I know that it isn't max, but it sounds really good, doesn't smoke, and I know I won't blow the engine!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

No problem guys. I think I'll make a sticky of it over in both the repair and Toro forums.


----------

